# Recovery mode not opening- SOLVED



## I r o n M a n (Feb 9, 2012)

Edit: Solved!
The solution is simple. You just need to hold home + power button till Samsung appears
Holding it till Samsung appears is every important!



Press the thanks button if I helped


----------



## alip82 (Feb 9, 2012)

have you try to search in forum!

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

...push together until open.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961858


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 10, 2012)

I had already seen the link.
Unfortunately, it didn't work.
Maybe we have to hold one and then push the other.
I tried everything! Still not working. 

But thanks anyways


----------



## Archer (Feb 10, 2012)

Have you tried Home + Vol Up + Power?  Hold them all down till you see the recover screen.

Just to be perfectly clear, the device has to be turned off before you do this.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 10, 2012)

Its showing samsung symbol and on the top left its written 
"RAMDUMP Mode
(ARM9 mode)"

Thats it.
What does that mean?
And thanks.


----------



## kishore5214 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did anyone find the solution for this ...I also have the same problem.ACE not booting into recovery mode


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2012)

GOT IT!!
anyone whose facing the same issues please note, 
You have to hold Home + Power till and device starts and shows samsung symbol then, let go.

Holding it till samsung appears is very important!

I'm pretty surprised that this is not.mentioned in any of the related forums I've seen. :/

Galaxy Ace GT5830
Rooted using SuperOneClick

Eagerly waiting for official Galaxy Ace support from CyanogenMod

Don't forget the thanks button!


----------



## lordofgrieve (Jun 1, 2012)

Kabir Saxena said:


> GOT IT!!
> anyone whose facing the same issues please note,
> You have to hold Home + Power till and device starts and shows samsung symbol then, let go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



awesome !!! very thank u !!!!


----------



## Pravinbudhawantrao (Jun 29, 2012)

Its not showing Samsung symbol in the start


----------



## visheshtungare0879 (Jun 30, 2012)

*dnt worry!!*

if all this above suggestion are not working for u .. jst install cwm using odin .. then try going in recovery mode it will do !! 

press thanks


----------



## Astridjj17 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Miss*



Kabir Saxena said:


> GOT IT!!
> anyone whose facing the same issues please note,
> You have to hold Home + Power till and device starts and shows samsung symbol then, let go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




Kabir Saxena said:


> GOT IT!!
> anyone whose facing the same issues please note,
> You have to hold Home + Power till and device starts and shows samsung symbol then, let go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Hi! My phone has the same problem to yours too this afternoon and I'm getting worried because until now I can't open it it shows the samsung symbol but the applications didn't come out. I search on the internet about this issue and I spotted your question. My phone is samsung galaxy ace too. I tried to do what you had said in this website and it says that reboot recovery or something and then I click the home button and it turn off and turn on but still the result is negative. I'm worried about this because I just bought this last week July 13th. What will I do? Please help me. It's my first time in android so I don't know what will I do.

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




visheshtungare0879 said:


> if all this above suggestion are not working for u .. jst install cwm using odin .. then try going in recovery mode it will do !!
> 
> press thanks

Click to collapse






What is cwm? How can I found that? and what is odin? Please help me.:crying:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jul 30, 2012)

Astridjj17 said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont worry dude. You seen to be freaking out. We're here to help.
Please explain clearly what exactly is the problem you're facing?
Are you not able to start your phone? Or you are not able to go into recovery mode?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jul 30, 2012)

Astridjj17 said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it is very urgent, you can PM me.
I'll help you out.


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Sep 29, 2012)

vol up + home worked for me 

on my neices new ace 






Kabir Saxena said:


> GOT IT!!
> anyone whose facing the same issues please note,
> You have to hold Home + Power till and device starts and shows samsung symbol then, let go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ch3mn3y (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi, i know that this is old thread but i have the same problem like @s_m_a_s_h
I flashed cwm 5.0.2.6 via stock revocery and now i cant get to any of this. Power+home get me stuck on samsung logo (buttons dont work), power+vol- (as said in last post) normally starts rom


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Mar 29, 2013)

ch3mn3y said:


> Hi, i know that this is old thread but i have the same problem like @s_m_a_s_h
> I flashed cwm 5.0.2.6 via stock revocery and now i cant get to any of this. Power+home get me stuck on samsung logo (buttons dont work), power+vol- (as said in last post) normally starts rom

Click to collapse



Try again a few times.. if nothing.. then try and download an app that'll put you in recovery reboot download etc

I'm new to all of this as I only recently started to flash roms (after 1.5yrs on droid) butbi if it helps it helps. if you can't find anything let me know I'll upload an app or find root toolbox (it'll do it for you) or if it's a case you can't get into your phone I guess it's a bootloop/frozen n maybe someone else can help.

Goodluck.

--------

smash


SGS2 GT-I9100 using xda prem


----------



## ch3mn3y (Mar 29, 2013)

*Odp: Recovery mode not opening- SOLVED*

Im new in samsung, but its not bootloop as i can normally get to rom, but not recovery. I will try to look for app. Its need root? I dont have it, as i wanted to flash new rom after cwm

EDIT: OK i rooted it and used reboot to recovery and now phone always tries to get to recovery so its stuck on SAMSUNG logo

Sent using SO-01D - P.A.C Man/Turbo Kernel


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm wary to give advice given I'm still new as well, however as I encounered this problem before when flashing 'jellybam' & 'space & time' roms, then what I can suggest is to reflash your rom and complete a full wipe (data & cache & dalvik cache), this sorted my problem out and rom worked fine on phone, with no freezing up at boot.

I see you flashed pacman rom, let me know how you finding it (when all is ok), I considered this rom though opted for wanamlite, speed wise,  it's much faster than the last two roms I flashed, in anycase let me know about pacman and hope you resolve soon.

Don't forget to hit thanks button if I helped, much appreciated.

--------

smash


-SGS2 GT-I9100 using xda prem
-Wanamlite Rom


----------



## ch3mn3y (Mar 30, 2013)

*Odp: Recovery mode not opening- SOLVED*

U read i.fo about my Xperia not samsung (i dont have ace in my signature).

The problem i have now is that i cant start recovery or rom. I think that only possibility is to reflash stock and than start again. However my stock rom misses (?) some files (i think)

Sent using SO-01D - P.A.C Man/Turbo Kernel


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Mar 30, 2013)

you could try adb via your pc to try and access phone, apart from that I'm out of ideas until someone else suggests something

--------

smash


SGS2 GT-I9100 using xda prem


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 9, 2012)

Edit: Solved!
The solution is simple. You just need to hold home + power button till Samsung appears
Holding it till Samsung appears is every important!



Press the thanks button if I helped


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 30, 2013)

ch3mn3y said:


> U read i.fo about my Xperia not samsung (i dont have ace in my signature).
> 
> The problem i have now is that i cant start recovery or rom. I think that only possibility is to reflash stock and than start again. However my stock rom misses (?) some files (i think)
> 
> Sent using SO-01D - P.A.C Man/Turbo Kernel

Click to collapse



Try reflashing your stock rom using Odin.
That should do it.
You can root either using upd.zip or using superoneclick,
If you cant go to recovery, try using apps like QuickBoot


----------



## ch3mn3y (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks. I thought about reflashing stock today and it worked.

Now everything works and i think that problem was that i had android 2.2.1 and cwm 5 dont work with it, right?
On 2.3.3 it worked, and i flashed rom i wanted 

So my problem is SOLVED too


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 30, 2013)

ch3mn3y said:


> Thanks. I thought about reflashing stock today and it worked.
> 
> Now everything works and i think that problem was that i had android 2.2.1 and cwm 5 dont work with it, right?
> On 2.3.3 it worked, and i flashed rom i wanted
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to hear

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## dmc7337 (Nov 12, 2013)

*There are differences depending on the Ace version.*



I r o n M a n said:


> Good to hear
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I have two Samsung Ace phones, one at 2.3.5 complete with Optus bloatware and the other at 2.3.6. They both use different ways to get to the recovery mode.

For the 2.3.5 phone it is hold Home and Power up until it goes into recovery mode then use the Home key to select a function. 

For the 2.3.6 phone it is hold the Volume +, Home and Power key until it goes into recovery mode, then use the Menu button to select a function.

There are lots of other differences as well when trying to root these phones, the only common factor is that neither of them will root properly to allow me to fix them up.


----------



## brynn202 (Dec 8, 2014)

Its just home and power, no volume key


----------



## sjaakfaal (Jun 3, 2015)

My solution: press and hold:
- volume up
- volume down (yes, can be done, press hard somewhere in the middle)
- home
- last but not least: power button.

When "samsung.com" appears, all let go.

Good luck.


----------



## sunnyprince00 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Solution for this Problem*

i think this may be work for you guys. Turn off your Samsung Galaxy Ace (7560m), plug your charger or connect it with your pc/laptop, then press the key combination of home+volume up+power. When your screen turn black release the power button only, then hopefully your recovery menu will pop up with a android logo, i got worked it on my Samsung Galaxy Ace(7560m). i hope it will work for you guyz also..............


----------

